# Walmart - 1 day $18 Billion loss



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Real Message in Wal-Mart Stock's $18 Billion Plunge (NYSE:WMT)

this $18,000,000,000 hits investors directly


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The markets will fluctuate. Watch the USD.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I don't think I've ever owned the stock though I suspect some of the ETF's I've had contain the stock. 

The issue and will continue to be the minimum wage. Walmart like an airline and some other companies have very very narrow margins for profit. When you increase a significant cost like labor you will impact that profit. They will raise prices and that will make competitive enterprises more competitive - Target, Costco, Amazon and the mom and pop shop. 

$18 billion in stock decline impacts a lot of people, a lot of retirement funds, and more middle class folks then you'd think. But hey if they support the democrats and the minimum wage increases they should understand the cost.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I was thrilled to see wallymart take it in the shorts for a change. We had some really good stores in our area until they came along and run them out of business. Turn about is fair play I say.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't worry WalMart investors, Mrs Slippy will make that loss up in her next few trips. I swear that woman gets thank you cards from the CEO after she leaves the WalMart! 

Seriously, Mrs S may shop at WalMart once a month, I go very in-frequently. The last place we lived we saw a deterioration in clientele at the WalMart nearest our old place. Non-English speaking people became the norm and it became a crappy and dangerous experience. Most of the crime in our last town was associated with the petty theft, car breakins and strong armed purse snatching of women at or near The WalMart.

When we left suburbia, the closest WalMart was still within 12 miles or so, thus far the shopping experience is safe, secure and people are generally respectful of others. I rarely go inside the Walmart but I do get gas there. A few weeks ago when I went to get gas, I saw two muslime females in burkas panhandling with a sign asking for food to feed their children. They had two small "terrorists in training" by their sides.

I drove past them and slowed to take a picture and they yelled some camel-jockey gibberish at me. I laughed. A few minutes later when I was pumping gas, the local sheriff department drove up and I saw them escort the islamists off the premises. That made me smile. One laugh and one smile...it was the start of a good day.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The last place we lived we saw a deterioration in clientele at the WalMart nearest our old place. Non-English speaking people became the norm and it became a crappy and dangerous experience. Most of the crime in our last town was associated with the petty theft, car breakins and strong armed purse snatching of women at or near The WalMart.


We stopped shopping at Walmart a few years ago when they started having armed guards patrol the parking lot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a reaction to an opinion that may or may not happen 15 months or more from now. This appears to be a panic sell off. If it continues and prices go low enough buy the stock.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Don't worry WalMart investors, Mrs Slippy will make that loss up in her next few trips. I swear that woman gets thank you cards from the CEO after she leaves the WalMart!
> 
> Seriously, Mrs S may shop at WalMart once a month, I go very in-frequently. The last place we lived we saw a deterioration in clientele at the WalMart nearest our old place. Non-English speaking people became the norm and it became a crappy and dangerous experience. Most of the crime in our last town was associated with the petty theft, car breakins and strong armed purse snatching of women at or near The WalMart.
> 
> ...


I have been threatening to ban my wife from shopping there for a couple years but haven't. I would have to start with a commitment myself. AND I KNOW I SHOULD.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sure plenty of people are squealing with glee that Walmart took it on the chin.

I never have understood the over-the-top hostility towards Walmart. We shop there all the time. We LOVE the place. 

As for smaller businesses closing because of Walmarts, I say BALONEY to most of that. Why would the local hardware store close because of Walmart? Walmart carries minimal hardware items, and what they do have is very small in variety. That's just ONE example.

If you don't like Walmart, then DON'T SHOP THERE. Go to a different grocery store and pay more. Go to Target and pay more. Go to Best Buy and pay more. That is your choice.

If you have a problem with what Walmart pays their employees, then DON'T WORK AT WALMART. Pretty simple.

Walmart is THE great American success story. WHY do people have such a problem with that?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I'm sure plenty of people are squealing with glee that Walmart took it on the chin.
> 
> I never have understood the over-the-top hostility towards Walmart. We shop there all the time. We LOVE the place.
> 
> ...


no Sam Walton was the great American success story-since he has died it went down the tubes.
he always tried his best to sell American made and only American made merchandise. now most of the stuff they sell you can't even pronounce the name properly of the place it came from.
they have almost no customs importation regulations the stuff they import to sell in their store goes to a separate area that basically says hands off.
the quality of merchandise is questionable even though the cost is low.
walmart owns lowes so yah they have their own hardware store as well as Sams and several distributor services now they are getting into banking and who knows what else.
with that said it is hard to beat the prices and yah I still shop there it is hard to find a place in the USA you can't get to a Wal mart.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Walmart treats their employees like garbage. On the flip side their ammo is cheap so I jet in for my ammo purchases.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Because they were the cause of small town sporting goods stores shutting down everywhere. You know the one's where the guys working there knew what they were talking about and gave personal advice ..... used to be known as real customer service.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I'm sure plenty of people are squealing with glee that Walmart took it on the chin.
> 
> I never have understood the over-the-top hostility towards Walmart. We shop there all the time. We LOVE the place.
> 
> ...


 Get up on the wrong side of the bed?
I will shop at target, best buy , Bass pro, Kohl's home depot, and whom ever else in order to avoid the wally mart that I drive past to get from my house to where these places are located. 
As Medic33 pointed out, when Sam Walton was alive it was a great place to shop but now it is sells mostly cheap crap made in China and other country's.
That is your right to shop there if you so please. Just look at the label of the next cheap thing you buy from them and see who they really support. 
Done with my rant. At least for now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> Get up on the wrong side of the bed?
> I will shop at target, best buy , Bass pro, Kohl's home depot, and whom ever else in order to avoid the wally mart that I drive past to get to these stores from my house to where these places are located.
> As Medic33 pointed out, when Sam Walton was alive it was a great place to shop but now it is sells mostly cheap made in China and other country's.
> That is your right to shop there if you so please. Just look at the label of the next cheap thing you buy from them and see who they really support.
> Done with my rant. At least for now.


Slewfoot...... oh no please continue. After all when you are 100% right and on a roll, You Should Tell It Like It Is.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Just to keep things honest, who do you thing lost that $18 Billion (or more accurately the $60 billion over the last six months)? Not walmart, but those folks that have Walmart in their 401K portfolio's. Maybe you brother, your mother or he - - maybe even you (especially if you have no Idea who your funds invest in).

Gloating over another's misfortune is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I happen to like Walmart a lot. Started shopping at them in FL. in the 80's. They normally had a better selection of fishing tackle than most of the local places combined along with better prices (mmm large mouth bass). Back then damn near everything they sold was US made, that was a big +. Now nothing is made here so it doesn't matter much. For the things I buy regularly they can't hardly be beat. Ammo, canned goods, fruit, socks, underwear etc... If they sold Levis I'd be as happy as a pig in $4!t. I found it to be amazing that as soon as they opened a store near me, the cost of groceries was immediately cheaper in all the other grocery stores. That earned my business when they have what I want/need because I realized all the others could have been selling goods for a lot less. 

As for the union part, screw the union. Mine collects dues and gifts them to people I wouldn't pizz on if they were on fire (potus for one).


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I'm sure plenty of people are squealing with glee that Walmart took it on the chin.
> 
> I never have understood the over-the-top hostility towards Walmart. We shop there all the time. We LOVE the place.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. I just don't comprehend. Who shops there? The people from the communities where YOU live. Who works there? The people where YOU live. They aren't busing in people to shop and work there. Many work there in retirement as a way to be active and socialize. Others work there as a second income for the family. Think of those that do this and have school aged children, they can get food and clothing and household goods at a reduced price, that they otherwise could not obtain. Vs taking gov assistance? I admire those that do go this route.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keep in mind that loss was due to stock price. It could turn right around in one day also. many thing affect investor willing ness to pay a price for a stock


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Walmart treats their employees like garbage. On the flip side their ammo is cheap so I jet in for my ammo purchases.


Nonsense. I know multiple people who work at my local Walmart. I have a b&w photo from the early 1960s of my Dad and 2 other guys at Dads filling station. Both work at Walmart in retirement from the mill. My old little league football coach works there. I've never heard any of them complain about Walmart employment. If you don't like it, don't work or shop there. Have nothing good to say, say nothing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Just to keep things honest, who do you thing lost that $18 Billion (or more accurately the $60 billion over the last six months)? Not walmart, but those folks that have Walmart in their 401K portfolio's. Maybe you brother, your mother or he - - maybe even you (especially if you have no Idea who your funds invest in).
> 
> Gloating over another's misfortune is not something to be proud of.


PS. Its not real money, it has only a theoretically value that is manipulated by others continuously with wishful optimism and either real or perceived fear..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

try telling that to my buddy who saw his 401 retirement account wiped out in 2000. He's five years older than me and cound't retire until five years after I did.

You know some of you take a whole lot of glee in seeing the misfortune of others. Yet let some one whiz in your chereo's and you all whine like a bunch of little girls.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wife works at Wally world, she makes about $17.00 an hour. The company employs a lot of people, but they are slave drivers and they are unfair. They will target old timers who are making more than $13.00 and cut their hours. Then they turn around and hire part timers for cheaper pay. Walmart will never allow union. Some stores tried it and got shutdown for "plumbing" issues.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Retire? I am 54. Any SS, 401k or other is in the hands of others besides myself. I am doubtful I get to retire.... without any strings attached or an offer to get in line. My money..... well its long gone. Whining? not here, we all have our own road and journey to travel. I got mine covered, one way or another.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> Get up on the wrong side of the bed?
> I will shop at target, best buy , Bass pro, Kohl's home depot, and whom ever else in order to avoid the wally mart that I drive past to get from my house to where these places are located.
> As Medic33 pointed out, when Sam Walton was alive it was a great place to shop but now it is sells mostly cheap crap made in China and other country's.
> That is your right to shop there if you so please. Just look at the label of the next cheap thing you buy from them and see who they really support.
> Done with my rant. At least for now.


Yep, you're right. Target and Best Buy and K-Mart hardly sell ANYTHING that is made overseas.

So what DECADE did you wake up in this morning?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Surely 1 major chain doesn't show the health of a economy... 

Resource and mining have crashed recently, maybe... Some of their "sub" companies nay have a resource focus... Or they have decided to expand into other areas, and that cost more (or as much) as expected.... Wouldn't worry too much till they start closing off all their stores (locally both big chains had similar patterns, most was from a mass expansion into other areas, and was a expected loss) 

Yeah retirement plans are screwed, but all retirement plans are...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny you should mention that. Look what I found today. Greedy little buggers ain't they?

Walmart scrubs "Made in the U.S.A." logo after FTC inquiry - Fortune


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

6811 said:


> Walmart will never allow union. *Some stores tried it and got shutdown for "plumbing" issues*.


Okay the votes are in..... We have Wal Mart lovers because of their pricing/marketing and others who believe they have contributed to the demise of opportunities for the small business man with corporate greed. We also have the suspicious group (yes my hand is raised and waving) who do not trust them and some of their alliances and actions.

So speaking of distrust, we all remember the mysterious store closings due to plumbing issues for months (I have seen an entire store go up in 4 months) during Jade Helm this past summer. 6811 states it was union related above, first time I have heard this theory. Most rumors were along the lines of sinister Gov affiliated uses. Any thoughts here amongst the group? Curious as well, if any of you live near a shutdown store..... did they ever reopen?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Yep, you're right. Target and Best Buy and K-Mart hardly sell ANYTHING that is made overseas.
> 
> So what DECADE did you wake up in this morning?


You are right they all sell goods made in china and elsewhere in the world. I shop at target superstore because they are clean ,a good selection and I find there prices are pretty much in line with what I am willing to pay. but I buy grocery's only. We buy most everything else online and try to buy American made products . Bass pro for my outdoor stuff. I don't buy cloths online because I want to try on and make sure they fit so I go to Kohl's 
The Walmart near us has armed private security patrolling the parking lot due to purse snatchings and cars being broken into. The last time I went in there I could not find what I was looking for so I ask 3 people before I found one who could speak English. Come to find out only the cashiers are required to speak English.
According to an article I read in business week magazine Walmart dictates to the vendors what they will pay for there products if they don't like it go somewhere else .
The small business man don't stand a chance of staying in open when Wallymart moves in. K-mart Built a huge store ,as big as any Walmart super center in our area and employed a lot of local folks 2 years later Walmart built a super center and k-mart closed and those people all lost there jobs and for some strange reason none were hired by Walmart.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not just Walmart our company was at a high of $220 a share is now at $120. Would take all night to explain why but it all part of the game.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't particularly like WM - I'll get ammo food and a few staples there. That's it. I don't feel bad for the company per say but the workers and middle class investors, I do.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> try telling that to my buddy who saw his 401 retirement account wiped out in 2000. He's five years older than me and cound't retire until five years after I did.
> 
> You know some of you take a whole lot of glee in seeing the misfortune of others. Yet let some one whiz in your chereo's and you all whine like a bunch of little girls.


 They only way you last much in 2000 was if you sold it if you sat on it when it all came back you were sitting good. There were some that had all their investments in one area that lost.
I have to this day never lost one real dime in mutual funds. I sure have had some ups and downs on paper. But real cash not a dime lost.
Now some people in their twisted thinking see it different.
Example a stock I own went from $62 to $220 over a 12 month period it then went down to $120 in some peoples minds they lost $158 a share. They did not if they never sold anything they still made $58 dollars a share if they sold it today.
This is an example I did sell all of that stock at $210, I will buy it back if it goes down to $110.
Stocks go up and down how much risk you take can increase your profits or wipe you out. Only you can judge how much risk to take. Anyone that stayed in tech stocks when they were returning 33% then lost out when they tanked needs to answer ,what did you expect it to do.
If you own a stock and it stays a $50 a share and pays no dividend why would you keep it? You would dump it when enough do that the price falls, Either the company wakes up and finds away to increase their value or bad thing happen.
I know simplistic view but that is it in short form.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stated before - stocks = perceived value..... or as Smitty901 is saying "Don't count your chickens until your eggs have hatched."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Or be like Slippy and spend all your money on nice stuff so when you die a broken-down old man, you leave your widow with lots of nice stuff....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, I didn't plan it that way...... but sometimes the road has sharp curves ^^^^^^^^^^^^.

Not really a bust of a plan though, now is it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Uncle once said he spent most of his money on Harleys ,women, pot and booze, he just wasted the rest. He died young someone else got the Harley's and the women.
Kind of like bad investing.
Stock tip of the day if you have some cash to gamble with buy CSX at $29 or less. Disclaimer I am not your investment advisor. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If you had Amazon, you made some loot yesterday.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Stock tip of the day if you have some cash to gamble with buy CSX at $29 or less. Disclaimer I am not your investment advisor. Just thinking out loud.


P&E of 14.2 is nice, especially since I think US manufacturing is slowly rising (except for coal hauling) but CSX has some safety equipment problems and may have to stop some of their services and limit AmTrack from using their rails reducing their toll fees. 
CSX, Class I railroads mull partial operations shutdown as positive train control deadline draws near - Jacksonville Business Journal

That's probably why their stock has dropped so much since summer.


----------



## Expatriates LLC (Oct 13, 2015)

Listen slippy I hear ya . But I read your posts and I know you're a smart guy. Too smart to be picking on women like that. There are scammers like crazy I know. And most likely they were. If they were legit they would go to the local mosque and receive the charity they are entitled to called zakat (tithe) easily with no problem. So that's a red flag on them. You mentioned they were wearing a burka. This is a complete covering from head to toe. All you see is the eyes. Most likely they had only their heads covered , known as hiijab (covering). If you think Its difficult for a single mother in America, try being a single Muslim woman. A regular chick can go jump on a pole in a pinch . not the case here. Maybe just go about your business next time rather than making controversy. Still though I feel ya but we can't afford tocbe misinformed any longer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Expatriates LLC said:


> Listen slippy I hear ya . But I read your posts and I know you're a smart guy. Too smart to be picking on women like that. scammers like And most likely they were. If you think Its difficult for a single mother in America, try being a single Muslim woman. A regular chick can go jump on a pole in a pinch . not the case *here.* Maybe just go about your business next time rather than making controversy. Still though I feel ya but we can't afford tocbe misinformed any longer.


So Limited Liability..... curious, where is here that you reference above. ^^^^^^^ You portray a familiarity with Muslim women.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Expatriates LLC said:


> Listen slippy I hear ya . But I read your posts and I know you're a smart guy. Too smart to be picking on women like that. There are scammers like crazy I know. And most likely they were. If they were legit they would go to the local mosque and receive the charity they are entitled to called zakat (tithe) easily with no problem. So that's a red flag on them. You mentioned they were wearing a burka. This is a complete covering from head to toe. All you see is the eyes. Most likely they had only their heads covered , known as hiijab (covering). If you think Its difficult for a single mother in America, try being a single Muslim woman. A regular chick can go jump on a pole in a pinch . not the case here. Maybe just go about your business next time rather than making controversy. Still though I feel ya but we can't afford tocbe misinformed any longer.


ExLLC,
What are you talking about?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Expatriates LLC said:


> Listen slippy I hear ya . But I read your posts and I know you're a smart guy. Too smart to be picking on women like that. There are scammers like crazy I know. And most likely they were. If they were legit they would go to the local mosque and receive the charity they are entitled to called zakat (tithe) easily with no problem. So that's a red flag on them. You mentioned they were wearing a burka. This is a complete covering from head to toe. All you see is the eyes. Most likely they had only their heads covered , known as hiijab (covering). If you think Its difficult for a single mother in America, try being a single Muslim woman. A regular chick can go jump on a pole in a pinch . not the case here. Maybe just go about your business next time rather than making controversy. Still though I feel ya but we can't afford tocbe misinformed any longer.


ExLLC, while you are explaining your comment to Slip as requested....... I have one I would like you to clarify as well. A review of your posts on this forum, have my curiosity peaked. See your comment below that has me confused vvvvvvv

Unfortunately you don't understand Islam other than what is contained in the media which you have chosen to consume. I don't say this aggressively or condescendingly, but in a sober way. Suppose someone told you that Christians are a mob of right wing red state hillbillies who think god was a man and died for no reason. Yet, this person couldn't name three of the twelve disciples, never heard of Pontius pilot , and thought Judas Iscariot was a good guy. Ridiculous right? Well no offense but you're that guy right now. When you're talking about abrahamic faiths that date back thousands of years I'm afraid you'll need to be a bit more scholarly to be taken seriously. Same goes for hannity, limbough, Coulter et al.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Guys recently Walmart is having a lot of internal troubles as well.
I strongly advise if you buy food items from Walmart to check the expiration dates on the food items you buy. I have bought expired items and found it out later when the items were nasty to taste. To warned is for armed.
I found his out by accident on a Facebook post about my community and they were right I had forgotten to look at the dates and forgot the issue until someone reminded me of it. It is a violation of us federal law to knowingly sell products past their expiration dates in retail stores.


Personal note
Thanks admins to the add new to your site but been in this game a very long time.
Call me a survivalist!
I survived bicycle wrecks (scared up for life from them, I'm probably the only member of my family who needs a first responder bag when I go bike riding.)
Tornados (one f-3 with in 400 yards of me while riding in a car. One wind shear took off a gyms roof. One f-0 way off mes from me.)
Area flooding (lived too close to a river hat constantly flooded. Heavy rains as well.)
Blizzards ( 78 and 09)
Ice storms ( three or more)
So hopefully you will find my information useful.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Caveat emptor



Draq wraith said:


> Guys recently Walmart is having a lot of internal troubles as well.
> I strongly advise if you buy food items from Walmart to check the expiration dates on the food items you buy. I have bought expired items and found it out later when the items were nasty to taste. To warned is for armed.
> I found his out by accident on a Facebook post about my community and they were right I had forgotten to look at the dates and forgot the issue until someone reminded me of it. It is a violation of us federal law to knowingly sell products past their expiration dates in retail stores.
> 
> ...


----------

